

Andrew Chen: How Web 2.0 startups should think about the Lifetime Value of their audiences - andrew_null
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2008/05/ltv-calculation.html

======
9oliYQjP
Andrew, we get that you're trying to promote yourself. Really we do. Your name
is in your URL. It's prefixed to all your story submissions. Showing some
restraint you only used part of it for your username.

But really, it's getting to be a big turn off. It wreaks of a kitschy trick.
Would you try, from now on, to let your work speak for itself? People,
especially your intended audience, aren't stupid. If your work is good,
they'll know it is yours and you'll earn their respect.

